# The PREDATOR  *** NSFW ***



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

Wild-wildlife

-edit-


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 3, 2007)

The first photo I've seen on here that made me laugh out loud. Excellent shot.


----------



## Arch (Aug 3, 2007)

now if i were one of those (a meerkat?) .... and i had to fight this guy.... where would i hit him first?..... hmmmmm


----------



## julz (Aug 3, 2007)

that is hilarious


----------



## 1JP (Aug 3, 2007)

That reminds me of this one, I wonder if that is what spawned this one  








​


----------



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Chris, Archangel and Julz,

My brazen little paw-wringing acquaintance is a Mojave antelope squirrel at Black Rock campground in Joshua Tree National Park, Ca.  He exposed himself when I opened a bag of corn chips at a lunch during a class.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

1JP said:


> That reminds me of this one, I wonder if that is what spawned this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It appears as if the adaptation is succeeding.


----------



## JYoung (Aug 3, 2007)

abraxas said:


> My brazen little paw-wringing acquaintance is a Mojave antelope squirrel at Black Rock campground in Joshua Tree National Park, Ca. quote]
> 
> This looks like our Ground Squirrel....does he also fold his tail over his head for shelter?


----------



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

JYoung said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > My brazen little paw-wringing acquaintance is a Mojave antelope squirrel at Black Rock campground in Joshua Tree National Park, Ca.
> ...



The tail isn't quite long enough, although it does fold over the back.

This shot is not so good:
Antelope ground squirrel

It is a ground squirrel and diurnal, the only one active during the day around here. The curling tail does look like it affords some protection from the sun.


----------



## JYoung (Aug 3, 2007)

abraxas said:


> The tail isn't quite long enough, although it does fold over the back.quote]
> Thanks for this info. I like to compare animal behaviour.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

JYoung said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > The tail isn't quite long enough, although it does fold over the back.
> ...



I do too.  Interesting how this appears to be common behavior between squirrels (I checked out the ground squirrel photos on your site). You know of any way to tell how far apart genetically these species are?


----------



## JYoung (Aug 3, 2007)

abraxas said:


> You know of any way to tell how far apart genetically these species are?


No sorry, I do not know. It would be interesting to know though. I do not think that there would be a comparison anywhere.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

JYoung said:


> No sorry, I do not know. It would be interesting to know though. I do not think that there would be a comparison anywhere.



This is my first attempt at breaking down something like this, but here goes;
Obviously, the two animals are related, the separation between them starts at the Tribal level of the Subfamily level Xerinae of Family Sciuridae

Taxonomies:

Subfamily Xerinae (marmots, ground squirrels, African squirrels, and relatives) 
 Tribe Marmotini (marmots, chipmunks, ground squirrels, and relatives) 
 Genus Ammospermophilus (antelope-squirrels) 
 Species Ammospermophilus leucurus (white-tailed antelope squirrel) 

 & then

Subfamily Xerinae (marmots, ground squirrels, African squirrels, and relatives) 
 Tribe Xerini (African ground squirrels) 
 Genus Xerus (African ground squirrels) 
 Species Xerus inauris (South African ground squirrel)

I suppose they are as close as transcontinental cousins can be without being an introduced species.

Interesting behavior. I'd also think they would fill the same ecological niche, eating similar foods and being food for snakes, birds and medium-sized predatory mammals (canids)?

Hey, 1JP, where did you photograph your emboldened beast?  Anymore info?

This is fun for me. Drool- but I got to go nap now.


----------



## JYoung (Aug 3, 2007)

abraxas said:


> I suppose they are as close as transcontinental cousins can be without being an introduced species.
> 
> Interesting behavior. I'd also think they would fill the same ecological niche, eating similar foods and being food for snakes, birds and medium-sized predatory mammals (canids)?


Extremely interesting....thanks for taking the time to look this up. Yes, they are preyed upon here mostly by eagles and jackals. Also their food is similar as they both live in the desert areas, and are only active during the day. Interesting little creatures and I can watch them for hours.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 3, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Extremely interesting....thanks for taking the time to look this up. Yes, they are preyed upon here mostly by eagles and jackals. Also their food is similar as they both live in the desert areas, and are only active during the day. Interesting little creatures and I can watch them for hours.



I enjoy digging around in the bio-technical muck, thanks for bringing up the similarities.  Antelope squirrels are quite the daring little comedians here.  There's one picnic site where they will run up to your feet, look around and run away.  No crumb escapes them.  Quite competitive.  The truly wild ones will have nothing to do with man and scatter and disappear quickly.

Heh- Thought I had something a bit out of the ordinary, but can see it's typical behavior.  Another thing I found interesting is that they are another step away from meercats, which I first associated with this type of immodest, yet critical stance.

I guess I learn something everyday, like it or not.  Glad I enjoyed today's lesson.  Last week's lesson about camping in a mosquito infested area, not so much.


----------



## JYoung (Aug 4, 2007)

The meerkats and ground squirrels around here are not very "tame" but the tree squirrel will come up and almost beg for food. All of these belong to the same family and are not far removed from each other. I always say one is never too old to learn and even though I have been in the wildlife game for 20 years, I still see something new all the time.
Okay, we can do without the mosquito's if you don't mind. LOL!! Even though they do have 32 teeth!!!


----------



## abraxas (Aug 4, 2007)

I like how these little beasts have similar niches, but not surprised even though they reside on separate continents.  Studying the transitions and overlaps between the 3 deserts in my area I've noticed that as one species range fades, the niche it serves is filled by a similar animal, nearly always by a close cousin of the other with a slightly varied adaptation. Almost likewise for plants.

From first glance your site looks great. I'll be spending some time on it after I finish up on my snakes/lizards thing I'm on the back end of.

I wonder though, we have howling, carnivorous mice- you got something like that?


----------



## JYoung (Aug 4, 2007)

abraxas said:


> From first glance your site looks great. I'll be spending some time on it after I finish up on my snakes/lizards thing I'm on the back end of.
> 
> I wonder though, we have howling, carnivorous mice- you got something like that?


Nature is fascinating and I look forward to seeing your posting on snakes and lizards. Thank you for looking at my site, there are some interesting pics there. Also go to www.emeraldmarketing.co.za on which I have most of my cat pictures.
Howling, carnivorous mice??? No, thank goodness not!!! We have some cute shrews though like the Elephant Shrew but I have not done any photography on them though. If you have any questions on the animals, I would be happy to answer them.


----------

